# Our ongoing VW T4



## onanotherplanet (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## hobbit (Jul 11, 2010)

*Let's see more*

Looking GOOD


----------



## degzie (Jul 11, 2010)

looks really good, use to have a T4 converted from a panel to a high top had some great hols in it, have you checked these guys out.
VW T4 Forum

 this is where i got all the info and some bargains to boot.


----------



## vwalan (Jul 11, 2010)

keep up the good work. its a shame t4 is abit narrow to sleep across .but then i bet you have lots of fun in it. thats the main thing.


----------



## kenjones (Jul 12, 2010)

I like the way you are doing the van.
We're on our second T4 2.5 tdi (not self builds) and have no interest in larger units. 
It easily keeps up with motorway traffic while still being practical for narrow by-ways. 
On a gentle run it returns 45-50 mpg and stays over 40mpg when being driven hard.
Our present Autosleepers Topaz has all the comforts we need for longer holidays and we ary very pleased with it.
It has a high top with a status aerial so needs about 10 ft headroom and this seems to be the only restriction on where we take it, otherwise it fits in a normal parking space.
If we change it will be for another VW.
Hope you have as much fun in yours as we have in ours.


----------



## hkp57 (Jul 15, 2010)

Vw T4 is the only way to travel.

I like yours having the units accross the back of the seats giving you a full width bed, mine are down one side so only a 3/4 rock n roll.

Just been fitting the awning rail and awning to mine before we head for the hebrides next month.

Happy Motoring!!


----------

